# MES 40 Jerky Racks



## tromaron (Jun 9, 2011)

Been looking all over online without much luck.  I want to get some jerky racks for my MES 40 but the closest ones I'm finding that fit are the Bradley ones.  I did run across an old Facebook post where someone mentioned Masterbuilt having new jerky racks, but can't find them anywhere on the Masterbuilt site.  Does anyone know if this is correct & if Masterbuilt really has these?


----------



## biaviian (Jun 9, 2011)

I typed "Masterbuilt Jerky Rack" into Google and the first link was this:

http://www.masterelectricsmoker.co.cc/reviews-Bradley_Set_of_4_Jerky_Racks-B000FJZ1C8.html

Which redirects you to this:


Then you have this from Australia:

http://www.mistygully.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=430


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't looked since I got my MES 40, but when I searched awhile back, I couldn't find anything decent to fit inside my MES 30.

It would be a great idea for Masterbuilt to make such a thing---like the Bradley ones, but to fit in the MES.

Bear


----------



## melleram (Nov 29, 2011)

Not to drum up an old post, but does anyone know what a MES 30" rack measures?

I'm finding different jerky racks online, including LEM rack and pan sets, but I'm wondering if they will even fit inside my 30" MES

I'm not at home to measure the inside deminisons and cant fint the specs anywhere.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

This is what Bass Pro lists as the inside dimensions of the 30".

 12.6"L x 15.1"W x 16.1"H.


----------



## melleram (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## gotarace (Nov 30, 2011)

Mes 30 racks are 12.5 x 14.5...


----------



## smoke king (Nov 30, 2011)

Nepas, do you have those Bradley jerky racks? 

http://www.amazon.com/Bradley-Set-4-Jerky-Racks/dp/B000FJZ1C8%3FSubscriptionId%3D1AF0HFJ4QC61ZFWMH6G2%26tag%3D2008ac5-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB000FJZ1C8







It seems like from your posts you do.  How big is are the openings?  Could you smoke almonds, etc. without them falling through? I want Santa to bring me some racks for Christmas.


----------

